# Anxiety About Dealing With School, help?



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

So I am due to go back to school in two days and I've have never been so nervous about going back. Normally I wake up with manageable stomach pain and after the morning its ok but a few days ago I went on a residential school trip where on the plane back my IBS started flaring up and I spend most of the flight crying in agony with a good proportion of my peers there.

After the flight when people were asking whats wrong I explained that I often get stomach pains. But now I'm terrified that this might happen again but at school (which wouldn't be as bad as on a plane, but still) because it came on so suddenly on that day and showed how unprepared I am in case something suddenly happens as well as what the other students will think.

This is also my final year so soon I will be having over 1h exams coming up and what if something happens then and I won't be able to have any pain relief with me or be able to go to the bathroom.

Please any advice? I'm terrified?


----------



## Tammy_GutFeelings (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi TheLAWvirus,

I know how you feel. I've been having a flare-up for the last couple of weeks and have been off work for the last 3 days. I'm anxious about going back too, but i know that won't help matters.

Try to relax as much as possible and not worry about what might happen when you sit your exams. I've found that Buscopan really helps with my stomach cramps so maybe try taking 2 before you leave for school in the morning if you feel the pain coming on.

I'm sure if you explain your problem to the examiner, you would be able to have a bathroom break. I was allowed when I was sitting my exams at university. Don't be afraid to ask.

Hope that helps


----------



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank Tammy_GutFeelings for the advice and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gstar37 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey TheLAWvirus,

I know i'm a little late on the post but ive been suffering with school and this issue since i was like 11. I am now in college and fear every time i have to take a test especially because it will be so quiet and what if my stomache makes a weird noise and i need to go! Try your best to relax. Also i find that taking a probiotic either once or twice a day helps somewhat, it takes a while to start working but its so worth it. Before i would have a whole bad week now its just random days it sucks because its so unexpected but you are able to do alot more. I actually have my finals coming up this week and i am so nervous but it will be my last ones for my undergrad so im trying to stay as positive as possible. I don't know where you are at with school but definitely talk to your professors if you can just to give them a heads up i am sure they will be understanding. I Know it is probably embarrassing but you will be fine. I'm always here to talk if you need to! Good Luck!


----------



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

Gstar37 thank you so much for the advice I've started regularly taking probiotics and they seem to be working (most of the time) but partially when my stomach is really bad they seem to calm my stomach very quickly. At the moment I'm at the worst part during school as I'm into my final months of high school getting ready for my GCSEs. I can definatly relate to becoming increasingly nervous when I have an exam, hopefully the teachers will allow me to leave to go to the bathroom and give me extra time during the exams if I need it. I hope you do ok in your finals and thanks for all the support and advice.


----------



## clothdiapers (Jan 7, 2016)

I have had both urinary and fecal incontinence since I was 13tn. My mother put me back into cloth diapers and plastic pants. The first day that I had to go back to in my diapers and plastic pants my mother game into my bedroom to wake me up and take off my diapers and plastic pants. My diapers were very wet and messy. My mother wiped off my bottom with a diaper wipe and told me to go take my shower so I could get ready for school. After my shower my mother called me back to my bedroom there on my bed my mother had laid down a diaper and plastic panties. She told me to lay down on my diaper so she could put baby powder on me and rubed it into my diaper area. As she was pining my diapers on and me pulling up my plastic pants over my diapers she told me that she was taking me to school that day. She told me that she had called my school nurse and told her that I was going to be wearing cloth diapers and plastic panties to school from now on and would need to have my diapers changed while I was in school. She said that the nurse agreed to change my diapers when need while I was at school. My mother also told me that she and the nurse agreed that I was not going to be aloud to use the toilet any more, that I would have to use my diapers for all my potty needs. She said that the nurse had made arrangements with my teachers that someone would be taking me to the nurse's office between class times to have my diapers checked and changed if needed. One day their was a girl from my class who the teacher asked to take me to the nurse's office. The teacher told her not to let me stop at the boy's restroom and use the toilet. As we were get getting close to the restroom I told the girl that I wanted to use the boy's restroom. The girl told me no because she couldn't go in there and that I didn't need to because I wasn't allowed to use the toilet anymore and I must use my diapers. When we got to the nurse's office she told the nurse that I tried to use the toilet. The nurse scolded me while she was changing my wet and messy diapers. She said you know that you have to use your diapers and are not allowed to use a toilet anymore because it is always a big mess to clean up when you can make it in time. The nurse called my mother and told her about me wanting to use the toilet. My mother told my father what I had tried to do at school. When he came home from work he called me into his den and gave me a good scolding. He pulled down my diapers put me over his knees and gave me a spanking on my butt. He said if it happens again I will get an other spanking. I never tried that again. That 1st summer when it was over 100% outside my mother made me go outside in my diapers and plastic. I told her I was to embarrassed and ashamed to be seen in my diapers. She said it has to be done so that you will get over being ashamed and embarrassed about wearing and using your cloth diapers and plastic panties. My mother told me that if I didn't go out in my diaper and plastic pants she was going to get me some plastic panties to go over my diapers with nursery prints on them or rhumba panties so I would have baby girl diaper cover panties with rows of lace and ribbons a cross my bottom. She started hang my cloth diapers and plastic panties on the clothsline in our back yard where they could clearly be seen. She told me know body cares about if you wear diapers or not. She said that most people will assume that you have a reason to be wearing diapers and plastic panties which you do. She the only one that makes you fell ashamed or embarrassed about your diapers and plastic panties is yourself. She told me that I just need to get over it because my wearing and using diapers is not going to change. All my family, neighbors doctors and nurses know that I have to wear cloth diapers and plastic panties. My mother told me that if I didn't stop act like a baby about my need for diapers with a crib, playpen high chair, baby bottles with formula, a pacifier and baby food. She told me that then you will not only be wearing cloth diapers and plastic pants but you will be dressed and treated just like a baby all the time. She told me that I would be taken out of school and taken to daycare where they would change my diapers, feed me baby food and give baby bottles filled with formula.

My mother was right once I stop be ashamed and embarrassed about my diapers and plastic panties I was fine. I have been seen may times in my diapers and plastic panties and nobody has even said anything. I am not saying that everyone needs to run around in their diapers and plastic pants but we do need to stop being ashamed and embarrassed about some one seeing us in diapers. Diapers are just an other form of underwear. Adult diapers are becoming more commonplace all the time. They are out selling baby diapers worldwide. There are 20-30 million people in the U.S. who are not babies wearing diapers. Depends adult diapers has an add complain with people walk on public streets show their support for incontinence by showing their depends. If we want to stop being embarrassed about wearing diapers we need to start being open about it. Wearing Diapers and Plastic Pants and comfortable about wearing and using my diapers.


----------

